# Saterday Bottom fishing 5-4-2008



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Went out of Pcola on Saterday at 10:00 am hit about 4 nice spots for some bottom fishing about 18 miles out to the east. Nailed a few nice ones. Last hole I had someone pull right up to me and fish...so not cool. boat called the no contendre.... Anyways few nice pics .


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry it was Sunday the 4th of May.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Congrates to the kids their smiles tell it all. Capt. Gene and crew TEAM RECESS:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pics!  The "Dawn Marie" is a purdy cat!! I think I still do this when I see it:







. lol. T-Y for the post.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like you guy's had a blast!! Hey, what color was tha water ?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good reports and :takephoto. Thanks for sharing:toast


----------



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

What kind of boat did you catch those pretty snapper on? Great job on your catch!!!!!


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, In the words of the Seahorse Capt."Gulf is open to everone Capt." But it does suck when somebody pulls right up to yea.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, the kids look like they had an awesome time!! That makes it all worth while. Nice catch...


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Quality snappers, great job.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job and nice fish


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Glad to see you've got the kids involved. Sure is great to hear them yell & squeal when they're catching fish!!! Continued success to you & your crew!


----------

